

This is probably the most creative use of youtube ever - vaksel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPQ1XrllZmA

======
delackner
My god. This is so wrong, it warms my heart to see someone even had the idea
to do something so absurd, and then actually carried it out.

------
timf
Nice, a modern "choose your own adventure"

